# Is this colostrom/probiotic good enough?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

http://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plus?gclid=CLeq1fHsu6UCFQH5bgod9m-X_gi'm thinking that up.i'm not sure if it has enough colostrom in it though.thanks guys


----------

